# Your worst shtf event lessons?.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Let me thanks everybody again for their input on this posting, all of Us here have share a hardship event and that experience has install a warning bell in Us, we all have learn something, like me for instance, living on a tropical island getting prepared for hurricane season, many will called no refrigeration,aircondition,wood stove for cooking, homemade river rock water filter, and many other non- existing amenities a rough life, but I learn to do with out them in my new country, June 1 is the start of hurricane season here in Miami, so extra canning, water, propane, fuel, equipment check are some of my warning bells always present in this old military mind
So, based on your past experiences what have you learn that others here can learn from?.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

How much you know is much more valuable than how much you have.


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I think the seed of prepping came from parents that grew up during the depression... Personally 9/11 was a turning point and back in (2003?) when there was the multi-state power outage, it made me realize how fast that fan flings things.. within a couple of hours people were out looking for X,Y and Z.. I looked for hours for a gas station that was open and when I found it there was about a mile long line and it took a good 2 hours to get gas. What happens determins, how much time people will have to react. Even something as minor as a power outage, caused many people to out an "stocking up" on the necessities. It only makes sense to get what you need before it happens... In a major event, I think the civility in people would break down fast.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

When we had to evacuate our home due to wildfires. As most of you do, our BOV was packed with food, water, & all the supplies we needed to live at least a few weeks. Inside we had all of our heat/cold sensitive stuff packed & stored, ready to be grabbed on the way out the door. We practiced grabbing the stuff, the kids, & the dogs until we got it down pat. We were prepared to evacuate & do so quickly. But what if you have some time to pack some other things? What would you take? Have a family discussion about it & make that list now.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

prepperware said:


> I think the seed of prepping came from parents that grew up during the depression... Personally 9/11 was a turning point and back in (2003?) when there was the multi-state power outage, it made me realize how fast that fan flings things.. within a couple of hours people were out looking for X,Y and Z.. I looked for hours for a gas station that was open and when I found it there was about a mile long line and it took a good 2 hours to get gas. What happens determins, how much time people will have to react. Even something as minor as a power outage, caused many people to out an "stocking up" on the necessities. It only makes sense to get what you need before it happens... In a major event, I think the civility in people would break down fast.


When I read this, it made me think of those stories about parents in the toy stores right before Christmas! Everyone is looking for the same last minute item or two (forgotten batteries, etc..) and so people get a little nutty.

I can only imagine how much more on edge everyone would be if what they didn't have was what they *really *needed.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

When I left Fl due to a hurricane,I took a carton of family albums.I had my preps ready(important papers,food ,water,weapon,etc.)Family memories are the best things to take if you can....!!!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don’t have a worst lesson learned. Just wanted to point out that if situation or event happens be prepared to live your life much differently than what you are accustomed to. This is especially true if you have to bug out to an unknown location.

You might not have that nice 30 minute hot shower you like, there might not be running water at all. There might not be a microwave oven to heat something in. You may have to wear the same clothes for a few days. Light switches might not function. It might be really cold. It might be really hot with no way to cool off. Prepare yourself mentally to be able to deal with these changes. They might not be pleasant but you can live through them with the right attitude and outlook.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was in Miami living on my sailboat when Hurricane Andrew hit, that is where I learned what I didn't know and what I needed to know. I determined an acceptable level of comfort for me and mine and have prepped and learned to that end.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> How much you know is much more valuable than how much you have.


So true my friend, I always preach reading, but they tell me that they are too busy


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If only more people would only read what has been written here, wow what a knowledge base for prepping.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

readytogo said:


> So true my friend, I always preach reading, but they tell me that they are too busy


I wish more people would put more time into teaching themselves. We should never stop learning. I'm also surprised how many people think you can't learn from a book/the internet. Other than a few very basic sewing (mum) and welding (dad) skills, everything I know came from reading and then trying things, then more reading and more trying.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Other than being homeless a few times in my 20's (more of an adventure than a hardship), losing power during a winter storm about 8 years back was a real wake-up call. We live in the Southern US, so snow/ice never really seemed like a big deal, but it can get ferking cold down here. Me, the wife and the baby moved into one room, where we slept, cooked on my Coleman single burner and just hung out bundled up in our warmest clothes. Roads were impassible so we couldn't leave. Between our body heat, several candles and cooking several times a day, the room stayed in the high 40's at night and the 50's during the day (outside was in the 20's). We couldn't stand much more just about the time the juice came back. Thank goodness we had more than a days worth of food in the pantry!

Now we have a dedicated storm room where we can all sleep (theres 5 of us now!). Its better insulated, so it stays much warmer in the cold weather, and with five of us in that space, during the day we've had to crack a window to cool it off a little. Never had to stay in the storm room long-term, thank goodness, but we could if we had to. My next prep-hurdle is to figure out a way to get a back-up woodstove in the basement next to the storm room for longer term situations.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> I wish more people would put more time into teaching themselves. We should never stop learning. I'm also surprised how many people think you can't learn from a book/the internet. Other than a few very basic sewing (mum) and welding (dad) skills, everything I know came from reading and then trying things, then more reading and more trying.


Couldn't agree more. Even during my lucky years ( didn't think so then) of military service when I was taking every "course" I could survival in several environments, tactics, S.E.R.E, and such a good portion of every one of them envolved tech/ course manuals that we had to read. Same with much of my herbal learning, while I had tons of hands on with my grandparents I have learned quite a bit more from books and internet research. I read every day, even if it's fiction books there still is some amount to learn from that as well.


----------

